# Slip Cork



## Devildoggg (Dec 18, 2008)

Hey guys, I need some help. I have been reading some posts on Slip Corks and catfishing. I am not familiar with this metod of fishing, can someone tell me what exactly that is ? Is the Slip Cork a actual cork, or is that what the method of fishing is called ? It seems to be effective from what I have read. If it indeed is a cork, can someone tell me how to rig it up, and what to rig it up with ? I am looking to catch some 5 to 10 lb cats. Any help would be appreciated, I fish out of Conroe.


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

A slip cork allows you to fish at any depth you choose and still have the ability to cast if you want to. Basically from your rod tip going towards the end of your line, tie a bobber stopper to your line( they are a pre-tied knot that are tied onto a small straw) slide the line through the straw then pull the straw off leaving the knot to be pulled tight onto your line leave it just a little loose at this point, I then put a small bead on my line to keep the cork from sometimes sticking on the bobber stopper thread, then a cork, any cork with a hole all the way through the "stem" in the middle of the cork will work, just choose which size you want. Next put your weight, enough to pull your line through the cork but not to much, then put a swivel. Tie your staging and a hook to the swivel. Your almost ready now go out to where you are going to fish lets say it is 10 feet deep. I usually want my line just off the bottom so start letting your line pull through your cork but at the same time continue to slide your bobber stopper up as you go until the weight hits the bottom. Then pull your line back up a foot or so and tighten your bobber stopper right where the line hits the water, pull it as tight as you can. At that point I usually trim the strings on my bobber stopper to only about 1/2 inch and burn the ends to keep them from unraveling. Your weight should then stop about a foot off the bottem and you are good to go. Use a GOOD quality punch bait, like Sureshot or Mr. Whiskers out of Granbury TX and your ready to catch some cats...oh and chum right where you are fishing do not spread it all over the place. I hope that makes some sence...


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

here ya go


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Go online and order ESB !!Ever Lasting SSlip Bobbers.They have brass inserts that keep the line from cutting into them also they are foam and you drill a small hole for a glow stick for night fishing.


----------

